# What do you guys like to play with?



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (May 25, 2012)

Oreo:I like toilet paper rolls and cat bells.

Daisy: Something covered in food orfilled with food.

Serendipity: Bouncy Balls, cat balls, golf balls or beach balls. Anything I can run or chase after.

Galilee: I'll skip the toys and take a brush instead or just a hand right behind the ears.


We would love to know about the things your owner lets you play with. Mabey she wil let us play with them too.


----------



## KieraKittie (May 26, 2012)

*Dandelion:* Toilet paper rolls, paper towel rolls, specially if they are stuffed with hay. Bottle caps are another favorite, I can throw them around and so easy to pick up and carry with me. 

*Ozzy:* Plastic bottles! My owner cuts holes in some, and stuffs them with hay for me, then there are those ones that have rattle wood inside and make a neat noise. I also like my Dandy, she counts as a toy right?


----------



## Alee C. (Jun 1, 2012)

Honey bunny here, and I had to pick other from the list, my favorite thing to play with by far is my brothers,rex a husky, and dakota a black cat. I love chasing them all around the house.


----------



## MiserySmith (Jun 1, 2012)

I selected towel, but really I love digging and playing with all fabric. Shirts, blankets, pillows, towels, scarves, anything!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 1, 2012)

All of the above and also apple or willow branches and pans full of shredded newspaper.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 1, 2012)

Towels and blankets are my favorite by far.

But I also like shredding tissue paper and I love my box tunnel that my mom made me. I run around it and under it and around it and under it like a mad woman and mom always laughs at me.

I want to hear what other buns play with too!


----------



## BabyRue (Jun 4, 2012)

I will play with anything that upsets the dog. Then I will chase the dog or I will trick her into chasing me and then laugh as the slave tells her to stop being mean to me!


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 4, 2012)

After getting my rabbits I was suprised that they like to play. With toys, each other, and other pets.


----------



## BabyRue (Jun 4, 2012)

My Mommy got a package in the mail today. She said it was blankets for her horse. I didn't care what it was. All I care about is she left the box sitting on the floor and I am having so much fun playing with it! Mommy tried to get a picture because she said I was acting silly but she said something about a battery being dead. I don't know what a battery is and I don't care. All I will say is I am adding boxes to my list of favorite toys! You can climb on them and in them and chew them and drag them around. I love them!


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jack here. I love toilet paper rolls and paper towel rolls, newspaper, seagrass twists, empty boxes, and fleece blankets I can chew on and pee on too!

Hi ebrybody, my name is sally. My new mommy gibes me this empty toilet paper roll to play wit. I threw it in my water. So then she gabe me a wicker basket and I loves it.


----------

